# Effexor



## 21021 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have just started Effexor again after having a couple of years break from it. I don't remember it making me sick and nauseous. I also want to sleep so badly. Does anyone else have these problems. Can you restart the same medication later??







I also take Klonapin.


----------

